# New Max grand opening race



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok the race for 9-22-12 is official i need a head count for this race. As many of you already know the SCA race scheduled for 9-22-12 was canceled and is now being held on the new Max Track at the home for the CITRO slotcar club the Del Valley Speedway !

track opens at 11.00 racing at 1.00
race fees are $5.00 this covers drinks and pizza

The classes are IROC / MAHOR with plastic muscle car body and Fray.
Fray cars will be ran on 20 voltz and the others two at 18 voltz. if you dont have these cars bring what you got and we can make it happen !!

1. Jaybo
2. Josh
3. Travis
4. Wayne
5. Todd
6. Al
7. Ed
8. PJ
9. Rosey
10. Baker
11. Super G
12. pappy
13. Fergie
15. Danger Dan
16. Jake
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks to Jaybo and the group of racers for welcoming us to the race. The four of us had a great time despite getting our butts kicked. Now we know we have work to do. Next time.....:thumbsup:

Al


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*DVS Grand opening results*

Thnxz to everyone who made the trip to help break in the Max Trax. I hope everyone had good time . I know i did !! :thumbsup:
After two qualifier races one IROC race and 4 mains here are the results !

Mahor 

1. Travis = 90.7
2. Jaybo = 85.22
3. fergie = 84.14
4. Galen = 84.9
5. Herb = 83.17
6. Rosy = 81.3
7. Al = 80.5
8. Danger =80.3
9. Honda = 77.11
10. PJ = 77.2
11. Micheal = 74.16
12. Baker = 73.10
13. Jake = 72.10
14. Ed = 72.4
15. Tara = 69.6

Skinny tire rubber Grand Sport Corvette IROC

1. Travis = 62
2. Jaybo = 61
3. PJ = 59
4. Danger = 58
5. Fergie = 57
6. Al = 57
7. Jake = 56
8. Rosey = 56
9. Ed = 56
10. Micheak = 55
11. Tara = 55
12. Herb = 55
13. Baker = 55
14. Todd = 54
15. Honda = 54
16. Galen = 53

Fray

1. Travis = 161.8
2. Jaybo = 161.8 
3. Danger =153.22
4. PJ = 147
5. AL = 145.2
6. ED = 145.6
7. Herb = 140.21
8. Micheal = 139.25
9. Ferdie = 136
10. Galen = 132
11. Baker = 130
12. Tara = 128.16
13. Jake = 128.1
14. Rosy = 124.23
15. Honda = 124.14


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jaybo had a great time, and learned a lot(how slow my cars are), and got to meet a nice group of racers, and thanks to Travis for taking the time out to give me some tips and helping me with my car. Here are some video's I took.

Del Valley Speedway 9-22-12 Qual Fray Cars Heat A





Del Valley Speedway 9-22-12 Qual Fray Cars Heat B





Del Valley Speedway 9-22-12 Skinny tire fray cars A main





Del Valley Speedway 9-22-12 Skinny tire fray cars A main Secound Round





Del Valley Speedway 9-22-12 Fray Car A main Round 1





Del Valley Speedway 9-22-12 Fray Car A main Round 2


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

had a good time at your race and to ever one who was there was a good day of races ty jaybo hope 2 do it again ty.


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry it took a while but I had a great time at your race. Thanks again.
I have a ton of videos and the easiest link will be:
http://www.youtube.com/jakeperish


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Jake great job on the videos i didnt relize you had so many ! It was great meeting you and hopefully we can race again . Jaybo


----------

